# Kimberley Olive



## Bench_Warmer01 (Jul 6, 2010)

33* days humid nights even in july, I love the Kimberley!

With out leaving my accomodation/work place in the last few days since rain, i've seen..

2 Olive pythons
4 Childrens
V.Panoptes
V.Tristis


----------



## Walker (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats mad gotta get up there soon as i can!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 6, 2010)

lucky you!!
i think i need to move, im over winter already,...


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice looking olive coloured childreni


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 6, 2010)

i want ur job


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jul 6, 2010)

its great place the kimberleys i go there whenever i can and i am always amazed by the colours in the rocks and sky and the amount of wildlife up there


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 6, 2010)

No pics of the olive?


----------



## AUSHERP (Jul 6, 2010)

post some more pics you lucky bugger!


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 6, 2010)

.


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 6, 2010)

Wheres the olive?


----------



## No-two (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a pretty nice childrens


----------



## 1issie (Jul 10, 2010)

is it a olive or childerns?????


----------



## Nephrurus (Jul 11, 2010)

It's a childrens python. Olives, funnily enough, look like Olive Pythons. 

Kman, I'm always amazed at the lack of wildlife up there. Every species you find is hard won. 

Bench Warmer, regardless of the species it's a great photo and you've clearly put some effort in (if you fluked it then well done). Keep up with the herping around there, there is some good stuff in that area. 

-H


----------

